# help with my green terror



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

My green terror has been pooping white stringy stuff and it has a sunken belly and lost of colors can somebody help me what could this be *** research it for a little and all I found was it is an internal parasite I bought a api general cure will that work and get rid of the internal parasite fast or do I need a different internal parasite medicine and where can I get it can anybody answer me pls I would really appreciate t guys thank you btw im new here guys .


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear your troubles. The API General Cure contains both metronidazole and pratziquantel, which can fight the issue. Unfortunately, it requires one packet per 10 gallons and can be expensive to treat in a larger tank.

This fish is a new arrival, yes? Does it appear interested in food? Still eating? Taking food in and spitting out? What is it housed with, if anything? What size is the current aquarium? Do you have a hospital tank to treat separately? Water parameters(ammo, nitrite, nitrate)/is the tank cycled?

Here's an article for you to read up on...
http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt1.php


----------



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

yes I just got him like a week ago and he was with a jack demepsey and a pleco in a 55 gallon tank he eats but not as much as the jack dempsey for now he is in the 5 gallon tank I have so I can start treating him with the api medicine hopefully it works thank you.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How's the fish doing?


----------



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> How's the fish doing?


he didnt make it i bought two new ones a male and female but it looks like theyre sick as well they both scratch theyre body and they twitch theyre fins every 3 minutes and the female wont eat every time she puts food in her mouth it looks like she panics twitches really fast then spit the food out right away and i dont think its ich


----------



## thefez510 (Jan 26, 2014)

hey guys I bought 2 new green terrors theyre about 4 inches big its a male and a female. I got them about a week ago they always scratch theyre body on the rock and theyre fins would twicth every minute. The male would eat when i feed them but the females somehow cant she would eat but once she puts food in her mouth she twitches really fast and spit the food out can anybody tell me whats wrong i dont think its ich theres no white spot on them. Is it because theyre still getting use to the environment? can anybody help thank you.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you decide to post a question, keep in mind that the best way to get help/input from other forum members is to provide all the pertinent data in your post. Just copy and paste this post and fill in the information that you are able to.

1) What is the size and dimensions of your tank?

2) How long has it been set up?
3) How did you cycle the tank?

4) What are your water parameters:
Temperature
Ammonia (NH3/4)
Nitrite (NO2)
Nitrate (NO3)
pH
GH (hardness)
KH (alkalinity)
Are you using test strips, liquid test kit, local fish store or none?
It's not enough to say you water tests are okay or fine.

5) If you know what species of fish you have, this will help identify potential aggression or overstocking problems.

6) How long have you had the fish and what symptoms does it have?
7) Is this the only fish that is having symptoms?

8) What do you feed them and how much/often are they fed?

9) Have you introduced any new fish recently?

10) What is your maintenance schedule, for example, how often do you do water changes and what percentage of the water do you change?

11) Are you using a water conditioner to neutralize chlorine or chloramines?

Many of these questions will help to determine if a new disease has been introduced to the tank or if it's some kind of husbandry problem.

Post a photo if possible.

Lastly, we would be grateful if you let us know the outcome of the situation and what treatment worked or didn't. That way other members can learn from your experience!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Does it appear she is 'coughing' and trying to expel the food? Is your tank cycled? Water parameters(exact readings)?

I'm going to move this post into the Health/Illness section so please provide some additional info on the tank-
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=29339


----------

